# Forum Home Renovation Fences & Screens  Ideas for Corner Fence

## leyton01

We have a corner block and are looking to build a new fence.
Currently we have a concreted steel post wire fence 1m high and horrible looking fir trees that we will be removing . 
We are thinking of having two different types if fencing, 1 along the front for looks and 1 along the side for privacy but this is just an idea.
Cost is an issue and we would like to keep it as low as possible obviously but without compromising the look of the house.
The house is a rendered brick finish and my wife feels a timber picket fence doesn't suit the style of house. 
Needs:
1.  Fence around entire property with front pedestrian gate and sliding gate on driveway.
2.  Cost effective
3.  Suit rendered brick finish of house.
4.  May be solid style fence at side.
5.  More open, less closed in at front but still offering privacy.  (We will be using planting to help screen the front of the property). 
The side of the fence is 17.5 metres, with an angle on the corner of 6 metres and the front is 27 metres with a pedestrian gate in the midde and 3.1metres of driveway on the left side. 
Attached are some photos to get and idea of the space and look of house (The house will be painted as part of the renos) 
Currently we are throwing around ideas of
Lap and Cap timber - cheap, relatively easy, can paint to match the new house colours (wife is concerned it won't suit the house but we may have to settle with this option)
Blue board fencing - cheaper than brick and render but possibly not as durable.  Could mix with timber slats to create a different look
Besa bricks and render (with horizontal timber 'cutouts') - costly, require specialist trade and deep footings to be dug (were hoping we could keep the concrete base we already have and build around the short metal posts already in place) 
Please share your ideas, thoughts and cost estimates for people in the know to settle our fence debate!!!

----------


## lazydays

My vote is for a picket fence with kick board.
Posts and kickboard painted a contrasting color to white pickets.

----------


## leyton01

> my wife feels a timber picket fence doesn't suit the style of house.

  Sorry, that overrules any votes for a picket fence. :S

----------


## stevoh741

> Sorry, that overrules any votes for a picket fence. :S

  good luck getting anywhere with it...

----------


## leyton01

> good luck getting anywhere with it...

  Well there were 3 other options listed in the thread before it somehow has disappeared...
Maybe not luck that is needed but informed help.

----------


## lazydays

If it's anything like my wife you can bust your guts for several week-ends and then it's...."oh, does it look like that". 
Google is your friend...

----------


## leyton01

> If it's anything like my wife you can bust your guts for several week-ends and then it's...."oh, does it look like that".

  Oh yeah - been there, done that... 
She has done her research this time however (google, magazines, forums) - somewhat helped by the fact our last house also had a picket fence so it is not hard to imagine.

----------


## Black Cat

OK, wifebashing being illegal, how about researching the type of fence that was originally likely to be associated with that house. Failing the availability of early photos, I would suggest that the original fence was either (wait for it) ... post and rail with wire mesh infill (that diamond shaped stuff that comes in rolls). That would probably have had two rails above and one at the base. The top rail being free of the wire. 
Alternately it would have had a rendered masonry low wall with posts at regular intervals and a decorative dip in the middle between posts. Alternately, and more readily available, you can go for woven wire fencing which is pretty, fairly solid in terms of keeping dogs in or out (whichever is your preference) and comes in a range of powder coated finishes. 
As for the privacy wall ... if Council will permit it (and they may not) i would go for a six foot lapped paling fence personally, with the frame on the inside for privacy and security.
Have fun!

----------


## Black Cat

Oh, and those ghastly evergreens? They were probably originally intended as a low hedge but ran away with the owner. And too far apart to boot.

----------

